# weight loss at 12 months



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi 

I weigh Luca at home from time to time as we don't get to the HV that much these days.  I have noticed that in the last few weeks he hasn't put on any weight at all and the last time I weighed him today he seems to have lost about 3oz.  He seems a bit skinnier round his ribs as presumably he is growing taller but not so fat but that doesn't really worry me and he looks healthy and has plenty of energy.

I realise that weight gain slows at his age (just under 12 months) and that we all have natural variations in weight from time to time e.g. due to water retention but surely he shouldn't lose weight at his age? 

He eats ok but not brilliantly and is very physically active. He isn't walking unsupported yet but moves a lot and crawls at practically sprinter speed.  

It is making me more stressed about ensuring he has good feeds when actually I need to chill out and let him eat what he wants.  Sometimes I know he is hungry but he refuses things that aren't e.g. finger food/ won't eat from a spoon.  I do think he needs to eat more as sometimes he is only having about 150g of food per meal at a push.

Is it really 100% true that they will eat what they need or are there exceptions?  

Is it a problem that he is losing weight? 

Thanks for your help
elvie


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Elvie

Can you tell me where he is on his centile chart please  

jxx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

he has always been about 9% for weight and is slightly lower now. He weighs about 18lb 5oz.  He is realtively tall though and unless she made a mistake came at about 45% last time.

Thanks 
elvie


----------

